# New to breeding for a Russian Tortoise



## Joyoungs (Jul 10, 2018)

I have a female and male Russian tortoise that have mated within the past month. My female started to show signs this week of nesting. Being restless and digging test nests. Two days ago I found her digging in their outdoor enclosure. This time it was an actual nest, digging with her back legs and the correct shape for the nest. She covered it up and a few hours later I carefully started to excavate it for eggs but found none. Two days have gone by and she has stopped digging around. Can someone give insight on what's up? Very concerned if I should take her to see the vet.


----------



## Kaeloni (Aug 6, 2018)

I don’t know much on the topic or have advice but has anything happened since? Did she lay eggs?


----------



## Joyoungs (Aug 8, 2018)

Kaeloni said:


> I don’t know much on the topic or have advice but has anything happened since? Did she lay eggs?



Actually yes. About two or three weeks went by with no signs of laying eggs. Then on July 27th, she started to dig a nest and layed two eggs! We have them in an incubator now and have high hopes. But we also understand that this is her first clutch so it's understandable if they are not fertile


----------



## Kaeloni (Aug 8, 2018)

Congrats! I really hope they’re fertile and hatch! Good luck!


----------



## Carol S (Aug 10, 2018)

How exciting. I hope they are fertile.


----------

